
Steve Jobs, the son of a migrant from Syria - kurren
http://www.banksy.co.uk/img/1215/jobs_02.jpg
======
informatimago
There's also the question that the USA and also Europe, have taken as
immigrants from the third world, the very best people from those countries.

Imagine the world situation, if instead of migrating into the USA, Steve Job's
father had remained in Syria, had married his wife, and have raised Steve in
Syria, to become the computing mogul he came to be! Don't say it wouldn't have
been possible, Syria, as all the other third would countries before 1970 were
as advanced as Europe, after hundreds of years of European colonization or
adminstration.

So instead of Apple iPhones, we'd have Tafaha iPhones, made in Syria, and no
islamists bent to destroy our civilization.

So, indeed, it's quite probable the world would be better if we raised walls
around the muslim countries, if migration was the exception and not the rule,
and if we left well educated third world people in their own countries to
organize and direct them on the path to progress instead of leaving those
populations in the hands of islamists.

------
manuelh
True, although he despised his father for abandoning him before birth

~~~
informatimago
And Steve Jobs wasn't a muslim.

